# who alls going



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

getting excited for the up coming muzzy deer hunt. can't weight


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter and I have tags and we are ready too!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looking forward to my first year with a smoke pole! interested to see what this area is like compared to the previous years when I've done the general rifle hunt there.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am going out for my first muzzy hunt and i am getting so excited to get out and try it out


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Excited is an understatement, le elk, and muzzy deer. I cant wait for it to get here but Im trying not to rush it either.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

muzzlehunter said:


> Excited is an understatement, le elk, and muzzy deer. I cant wait for it to get here but Im trying not to rush it either.


Me too, same elk tag, but I couldn't trade my general tag to a muzzy tag.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

We have 6 deer tags in the same unit as my elk, just hope the guys im goin with are ready to do some packin for me. lol! And for you guys goin for the first time enjoy!! My first muzzy hunt was 20 years ago and ive been hooked ever since.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Im getting excited. Killed my buck on the archery hunt so just my LE elk for me this year! That's probably a good thing. That way i'll be focused 100% on the elk


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't wait to go i just bought a cva accura v2 .50 cal. I've really enjoyed going with my ol man he's taught basically most i know about hunting in the hunting world, we will have more good memories this deer hunt, him and my brother.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh yeah...
ML Buck and ML Cow elk...
TC's been been doing well at the range...
Been seeing a few bucks and cows while scouting...
I wish everyone a good time and good luck, but hope I don't see ya except on the roads.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh cant wait but its coming to quik me and my son both have deer tags and i think he needs more range time.He has a cow tag also. This will be my first muzzy hunt since it was in november yaers ago this is his first hunting season.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Like many others, I'm headed off to my first muzzy hunt as well. Me and my two brothers all doing our first muzzy hunts together. Should be a blast and hopefully we'll at least get a chance at some bucks.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be getting back on Monday the 26th late from our hunt down in northern Texas just in time to switch barrels on the Prohunter and head out for the muzzy hunt! Gettin pretty excited and nervous all at the same time lol.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Among the other 20 some-odd hunters in our camp, I'm way excited to be going on the hunt. We just finished having our annual "Muzz hunt meeting" to get everything planned out. (Yeah, it's that big of a camp)

We'll be hunting the northern region where "reportedly" there aren't any deer... guess we'll have to show everyone that there are. (or prove them right)

Glad to see so many first-timers though! (Just leave the scope at home IMHO)

Good luck boys!


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

This will be my first Muzzy hunt. I have an LE elk tag. I am usually an Archery guy but if all goes well, I will be putting ML deer as one of my choices next year. Good luck!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got back from a quick scouting trip, 1 4x4 at 50ft, one 2pt at 40 yards, another really big 4x4 at 60 yards. All of this from the back of a running motorcycle LOL!


-DallanC


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Just got back from a quick scouting trip, 1 4x4 at 50ft, one 2pt at 40 yards, another really big 4x4 at 60 yards. All of this from the back of a running motorcycle LOL!
> 
> -DallanC


What part of Wyoming were you in?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Fritz said:


> This will be my first Muzzy hunt. I have an LE elk tag. I am usually an Archery guy but if all goes well, I will be putting ML deer as one of my choices next year. Good luck!


see ya on the mountain! we will be chasing the same bulls! o-|| good luck to you


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

manysteps said:


> What part of Wyoming were you in?


Utah county.

-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like you almost hit that 4X4 that was about to cross the road.  I'm glad to see there are a few bucks out there. Maybe I'll have a chance to tag out again this year! Good luck to all! Still two weeks to practice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

While the forest circus has been closing down atv trails, they actually have opened up some really neat trails to motorcycles.

-DallanC


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I am, I cant wait. Two weeks and a day til I head out. Trying to make it 3 in a row for deer, and hopefully i'll come across a cow elk along the way.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Heading out the 23rd. A few days of scouting and then it's on! Southeast are. It's always a good time.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Paunsaugunt muzzy for me. Heading down the 23rd to try to find some of the bucks I scouted the first part of August. Its game time!


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ill be headed out on the 26th to scout and get ready, i have not hunted with a muzzy for 6 years but I drew vernon ML. Ive scouted all summer long and its finally time to get serious. Cant wait going to be a blast best of luck to all the hunters.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be out on the general for 3 days then off to the Vernon for 3 more to help a friend out if needed.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh that reminds me i better tell the boss i need some time off


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

FSHCHSR said:


> Oh that reminds me i better tell the boss i need some time off


Procrastination, you better be careful. I asked for my days off about 6 months ago. I hope the boss remembers.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Can't wait for the muzzy hunt to get here. I have a Central tag and will be hunting close to Salt Lake. Plan on packing in about 5 miles for a 4-5 day solo trip. I've seen one group of 11 bucks with one 4x4 in the 25-26" range and matching cheaters. Hope I can find him again because the deer have been sparse the last 3-4 weeks, and other deer have been scattered in smaller bands. They were there last year though, so I think as the weather cools, they will start showing up again.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Got a tag for Muzzy Spike Elk; first time for elk; I've been muzzy dear hunting for ever.


----------



## LDG (May 20, 2011)

Going to the Henry Mountains. It is going to be a blast.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

Southern Utah here I come


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

heading out Monday morning. starting to pack and get the shopping list together. now the excitement has really set in. i took of the next two week i plan on hunting till the hunt ends or i kill a nice buck, hopefully I will be able to post some pics. when i get back.  

Good luck to every one!                                                                                           :


----------

